# How to



## AshleyB13 (Oct 17, 2017)

My new rescue 11 year old Leo is a Yorkie. I'm attaching photos cause I have never had a dog that needed grooming. I can't even figure out how to price it on Petco or PetSmart websites because I don't know what he needs. Please help!


----------



## AsherLove (Jun 27, 2016)

just phone the grooming salon of your choice and tell them you have a yorkie and it's the first dog you've owned that needed grooming and they should be able to help you decide what to do and give you a base price for their services.
Basics are 
Bath
Dry (preferably hand dried if the dog is ok with it)
Nails
Clipping/scissoring the dog into your preferred style/length

Other possibilities are 
Ears Plucked/Cleaned (there are varying schools of thought on if ears are better left more natural or cleaned up more)
Teeth (I do not offer teeth because I think it's silly to brush teeth once every month-4months and expect it to make any difference and I don't want to spend that much time near an unknown dog's mouth)
Specialty things like color, nail polish, etc if they offer it and you're interested.


----------



## Sydneyrocky (Jul 16, 2017)

Depends on where you are too, some places it is more costly. Also what type of cut you want, ask what they offer.


----------



## Billy Jones (Oct 16, 2018)

I'd say it really depends on whether you want to do the grooming yourself or just have a dog groomer do it. If your dog needs to be requently used I'd say buy some dog hair clippers + scissors and learn how to do it yourself. Saves you money + if your dog is usually cal it won't take that much of your time. That being said here is one of the guides that I followed 3 months ago when I started grooming my dog myself https://treatfortrick.com/how-to-cut-dogs-hair/ .At least he is not a troublemaker and has no issues being touched so everything works out perfectly. More money for treats and toys I guess haha


----------



## FURgirl (Mar 14, 2017)

As mentioned, it depends on what you want but just as something to go by I would suggest asking for a #3 on the body which is not to short but should even him out more and a teddy bear head. Once it is done, you can decide what you want different the next time. It usually included nail clipping, ear cleaning, and a bath. Anything else will likely cost extra. Good luck


----------



## Naturally Furry (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi there! I am a pet stylist and I can help you out. I haven't worked in a corporate setting in years so this will just be an estimate. Basic grooming which will include a shampoo, conditioning, ears cleaned and plucked, nails clipped, a thourough brush out and blow dry, haircut of your choice and groomers discretion and is finished with perfume and a bandana or bows will usually run you $50-$55 plus tax. If you wanted any additional services like teeth brushing or nail filing the price will go up from there.

You can expect for your little guy to be there for about 3 hours or hopefully less. Most salons ask for a minimum of three hours though especially for new dogs and senior pets to allow for any down time they may need for breaks they may be needed. If you would like your pet there for the minimum amount of time possible you can request a "Express" appointment where they will be done start to finish with no down time in usually an hour or so for an additional fee. 

I'm not sure it is still in place but I know Corporate use to have a senior pet policy where they would not groom dogs over 10 years of age unless you were already a client. I'm not sure if this policy is still in place or not, but you may be better finding a privately owned salon for your needs. 

As far as haircut goes, I'm not sure I would recommend a #3 blade as previously suggested. That just may be my own personel preference though. Ultimately I would recommend a style that works for your lifestyle. The more time you can dedicate to brushing and coming in for regualr grooms (4-6 weeks) yo ucan keep him as long a nd full coated as you like. The less time you have to dedicate to brushing at home to prevent matting and coming in for regualr grooms is looking more like 8 weeks, than I would recommend a shorter style. As previously stated, it may take a couple of trys before you figure out what is just right for you. 

Good luck and congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Sydneyrocky (Jul 16, 2017)

I agree as well, my wire fox terrier I always groomed in a schnauzer cut vs the wire hair, it was just cute!!


----------



## Sydneyrocky (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh, too: here is a picture of my friend Rhonda's Yorkie, he is about 11 or 12. She keeps him in a shorter cut.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

The OP hasn't been been back in over a year.


----------

